# First Show Year Log



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Okay, this is my first year showing goats AND being in 4H. I am going to be showing in 3 different fairs (all different months I think) the first one is about three weeks away. I'm making this log kind of as a diary of a novice goat shower, so hopefully people like me can learn from my experiences and mistakes.

My first show is Saturday, June 8th so it's really soon. In the show I will have
1 Senior Doe in Milk
1 0-3 Month Buckling born April 28th so I guess he'll be shown as a wether even though he's intact? 

My plan for today, May 19th 2013 is to clip hooves, get pictures, shave my doe and bath her. Busy busy day!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Awesome! Showing is so much fun. We are only allowed to go to one fair over here, but we have Exhibit and Field days for practice. I cant imagine having to show 3 

I don't really know about your buckling, but most likely shown as a wether if he will be a wether. Good luck!!!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Okay so this afternoon I was planning on shaving Carolina, my doe. I got most of one belly done, and the clippers died. Sigh. More like Grr. So I took them apart, cleaned them, and gave them a break. Then I gave the baby I'm taking a bath, which he HATED. I'll try and get her clipped tomorrow.


----------



## FaRmEr FrEaK (Jul 7, 2012)

Oh Fun!!! Good luck !!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

So today I almost completely shaved Carolina. Just need someone to help me clip the parts she was getting fussy with. Then I will get some pictures up.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Well I think, looking at it today, I need to go back over it. I went with the grain, not knowing any better. But I don't want it too short. Any thoughts?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

What size blade are you using?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

#10


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

If your show does buck shows you can show your buckling intact I haven't heard of a dairy wether show, but I live in Arkansas so it may be diffrent there I would go with the hair and then touch up if needed closer to the show I always have to reshave closer to the show because mine tend to grow hair fast lol! It all depends on the goats though


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

it looks worse in person


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about shaving all the way down, against the grain. It will grow at faster than you think! She doesn't look bad... it takes practice.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Okay. I think I will finish up and leave it for a while. Now I REALLY need to find the hoof clippers!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I love the first pic where baby is butting mom. That's adorable!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Yeah they wouldn't leave her be. LoL. As soon as she can't go anywhere, they're nursing up a storm. Haha.


----------

